# Vivarium stand/cabinet



## funkymonk1984 (Jun 4, 2011)

I have been looking at the thread "how to build your own wooden vivarium" i was wondering if any1 had bought a cabinet to put this on or even made 1?

i want something that looks smart but can house bark/aspen, tweezers etc etc


----------



## jetsmart1 (Feb 7, 2011)

if you are making it to a common size e.g. 3ft same as vivexotic etc then you could easily find one, but new ones cost a fortune,

you can however build one fairly cheap with the right stuff,

i have seen people who make (and sell) vivs with cabinets where the cabinet is practically the same as the viv, without the glass, (basically a viv stack)

if weight is an issue then make a wooden frame to the height, width and length you wish, making sure its strong. theres your basic stand, the rest is up to you, panel the back with mdf or ply, Same for the sides and you can use kitchen cabinet *or any other* hinges to make ur own doors by simply working out what size the front is, if you want simple 2 doors just get the peice this size, cut bang in half and fit accordingly 

if thats too much effort, buy one  (ebay and classifields on here are both good)


----------

